# ser/estar cómodo



## jadeite_85

I've found these sentences in an exercise, where there is the use of *estar + cómodo *to express two different nuances of the meaning _to be comfortable_:

1.¿Como *están* ustedes? *Estamos* *cómodos*.

2.Estos zapatos *están* muy *cómodos*.

Isn't the use of *ser* and *estar *linked with permanence and temporarity? In the two sentences I understand the use of *estar *in the first case, since it expresses the temporarity of being comfortable - "_How are you? We feel comfortable_" (we are comfortable at this moment - temporarly). But I don't understand the use of *estar *in the second sentence "_These shoes are very comfortable_"? Why is it used *estar *instead of *ser*, when the attribute of the shoes being comfortable is something permanent?


----------



## elprofe

If they appear in an exercise, the second sentence should read "Estos zapatos *son* muy cómodos", so your deduction is right


----------



## Peterdg

¿No sería ésta la razón?
Del DRAE


> *estar
> *...
> *5. *intr. Dicho de una prenda de vestir: Sentar o caer bien o mal.


----------



## edw

I think the use of _*estar *_in "Estos zapatos *están* muy *cómodos*" is a temporary state: the shoes are comfortable now. 

Think of that phrase as if it were said by someone who is wearing those shoes now. He is wearing those shoes for a limited period of time and he is expressing that he is feeling comfortable in those shoes so far.  

As for "Estos zapatos *son muy cómodos*", we are expressing a permanent state of a thing. The shoes are considered comfortable, regardless of whether someone is using them now or not and without associating that attribute to any temporary circumstance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Peterdg

First a general remark as to the classic "ser"/"estar" opposition that often leads to confusion:

The opposition "temporary"/"permanent" for "estar"/"ser" is now considered to be invalid or at least inaccurate. The NGLEm says


> 37.5.1a
> ...
> Se piensa hoy que esta diferenciación, que se remonta a unos tratados clásicos, presenta dificultades.
> ...



The current theory  states that the opposition can be better explained by opposing "ser"/"estar" to "attribute"/"condition". Please see here and here for a beautiful explanation by another forero. (If you follow the links, make sure to read the complete threads; they are interesting).

Futhermore, and now pertaining more to the detail of the original question: "estar" has more than one meaning; one of them: "fitting well", like illustrated by the original example.


----------



## Joaqin

It's not really about temporality or permanence but about essential and not essential attributes.

The verb _ser_ comes from the latin verb _essere_ which is associated with the noun _essentia, _essence
The verb _estar_ comes from the latin verb _stare_ which is associated with the noun _status.

_Nouns in spanish have essential attributes –which can be temporal or permanent– and then _ser_ ought to be used. 
They also can have not essential attributes –which also can be temporal or permanent–  then _estar_ ought to be used.

In the sentence_ María ha estado casada por 50 años _is a permanent state of Maria to be married; but said attribute isn't essential to be _Maria_. 
In other words she would be Maria even if she was single.

_María es alegre_ (Maria is cheerful). To be _alegre_ is part of her personality therefore is part of Maria's essence. That essential attribute
may be temporal if, say, next day she has a terrible life-changing accident making Maria sad. _María era alegre._

_María está enferma._ It's not essential to be _María_ to be ill, even if she has been ill for years.


----------



## blasita

jadeite_85 said:


> 1.¿Cómo *están* ustedes? *Estamos* *cómodos*.
> 2.Estos zapatos *están* muy *cómodos*.



I would not _use_ number 2. Los zapatos son cómodos y yo me siento cómodo llevándolos. This is not meant to be a grammar explanation but the way we use it here.

Un saludo.


----------



## inib

I see that not everybody is totally happy with "Estos zapatos *están* muy cómodos". I'm wondering if those who don't like it would accept "Estos zapatos *me* están muy cómodos". Would the inclusion of *me* help to express what I'm feeling now (as opposed to the essential quality of the shoes) and the issue of having a good fit? I suppose I am relating this to "Estos zapatos *me están*/quedan grandes", but I'm not sure if the association is valid.
Thanks.


----------



## blasita

No, I wouldn't personally say 'me están cómodos' either. To me: yo estoy cómodo, no los zapatos.

Yes, I'd say 'me están/quedan grandes' because it's about the shoes, not about me.

This is my use.


----------



## inib

Thanks, Blasita, for the answer and the explanation.


----------



## blasita

inib said:


> Thanks, Blasita, for the answer and the explanation.



No problem at all, Inib. But other foreros will give their view on this.

However I'd say: 'me son cómodos' (reason already explained).

Un saludo.


----------



## AndresTM

inib, per replies 3 and 6, you shouldn't hesitate to say that the zapatos están cómodos. I wouldn't go so far as to say that they can't ser cómodos, but that doesn't make the _están _expression any less correct.


----------



## jadeite_85

The opposition "attribute/condition" or "essential/not essential attributes" helped me to better understand some uses like *estar muerto *or *estar casado*. But still I don't get the use of *estar cómodo*. I don't understand how "Estos zapatos *están* muy *cómodos*" is refering to a condition of the shoes? Being comfortable isn't it an attribute of an object? 



Peterdg said:


> Futhermore, and now pertaining more to the detail of the original question: "estar" has more than one meaning; one of them: "fitting well", like illustrated by the original example.



Do you mean:
"Estos zapatos *están* muy *cómodos*" _These shoes are fitting well?_
"Estos zapatos *son* muy *cómodos*" _These shoes are comfortable?_


----------



## AndresTM

An alternative here is to take the two expressions _as if _they meant:
Estos zapatos son cómodos: these shoes are comfortable. 
Estos zapatos están cómodos: I find these shoes to be comfortable. 

Or:
I would use son if I meant that that particular line of shoes in general is comfortable. It is understood that comfort is a permanent quality of this line of shoes, because it is in its design, which is timeless. 
And I would use están if I find the particular pair of shoes to be comfortable. The materials feel soft, the size fits well, they're not worn out (which would make them uncomfortable), etc. 

This fits well (pun 100% unintentional) with the essential/nonessential attribute explanation. Comfort is an essential attribute of the design, but not of the shoes themselves.


----------



## Joaqin

AndresTM said:


> An alternative here is to take the two expressions _as if _they meant:
> Estos zapatos son cómodos: these shoes are comfortable.
> Estos zapatos están cómodos: I find these shoes to be comfortable.
> 
> Or:
> I would use son if I meant that that particular line of shoes in general is comfortable. It is understood that comfort is a permanent quality of this line of shoes, because it is in its design, which is timeless.
> And I would use están if I find the particular pair of shoes to be comfortable. The materials feel soft, the size fits well, they're not worn out (which would make them uncomfortable), etc.
> 
> This fits well (pun 100% unintentional) with the essential/nonessential attribute explanation. Comfort is an essential attribute of the design, but not of the shoes themselves.



Thank you.


----------



## elprofe

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Blasita
Yo diría:_Estos zapatos (me) son cómodos.
_
No usaría el verbo "estar" con "cómodos" en esa frase nunca. Además, teniendo en cuenta que es parte de un ejercicio, diría que la única correcta es la que tiene el verbo "ser"...

Jadeite, entiendo que te cueste entender el uso de "estar" en esa oración, a mí también me suena muy raro... 
Aquí en España nadie diría "_estos zapatos están muy cómodos_". 
Aunque sí que se puede escuchar "_estos zapatos _me_ están muy cómodos_"


----------



## roanheads

Cito algo interesante de " Camper", en la actualidad la empresa más antigua del sector en España.


Camper ofrece diversos productos que son el resultado directo de su compromiso con la creatividad. Los zapatos son cómodos, informales, útiles, funcionales y versátiles. Camper fabrica zapatos para caminar pero, al mismo tiempo, también para imaginar, innovar y divertirse, con un toque claramente mediterráneo, tan creativos e individuales como los propios seres humanos.

( Se nota " los zapatos *son* cómodos ")

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

elprofe said:


> No usaría el verbo "estar" con "cómodos" en esa frase nunca. Además, teniendo en cuenta que es parte de un ejercicio, diría que la única correcta es la que tiene el verbo "ser"...



Thank you very much for your reply, Elprofe.

I still haven't given my opinion about the correctness of 'los zapatos están cómodos', but I'm having some trouble understanding the reasons given: I must say that I've got lost somewhere along the way . I can't state that it is incorrect, though (I would say it is, but I'm not sure about it right now: I'll have to think it over and prefer to wait for more experts to come). What I can say is that I would never use it that way.

Un saludito a todos.


----------



## edw

Hello* jadeite*. 

Read this explanation by another forero and please make sure to read the whole thread. 

Un saludo.


----------



## elprofe

blasita said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, Elprofe.
> 
> I still haven't given my opinion about the correctness of 'los zapatos están cómodos', but I'm having some trouble understanding the reasons given: I must say that I've got lost somewhere along the way . I can't state that it is incorrect, though (I would say it is, but I'm not sure about it right now: I'll have to think it over and prefer to wait for more experts to come). What I can say is that I would never use it that way.
> 
> Un saludito a todos.



Para mí, "los zapatos están cómodos" significa que los zapatos se sienten cómodos, cosa imposible para unos zapatos ya que son un objecto inanimado.
Ya, puede que en algunos lugares sí que se use el verbo "estar" de esa forma, pero creo que la mayor parte de la gente hispanohablante usaría "ser". Así que si es un ejercicio para gente que está aprendiendo el idioma, supongo que darán como buena la respuesta con "ser" solamente...


----------



## blasita

elprofe said:


> Para mí, "los zapatos están cómodos" significa que los zapatos se sienten cómodos, cosa imposible para unos zapatos ya que son un objecto inanimado.
> Ya, puede que en algunos lugares sí que se use el verbo "estar" de esa forma, pero creo que la mayor parte de la gente hispanohablante usaría "ser".



Soy de la misma opinión. Pero vamos a ver dónde lo usan así.


----------



## Csalrais

Yo no usaría "los zapatos está cómodos" pero como bien apunta inib no pondría pegas a "los zapatos *me* están cómodos". De hecho cuando iba a comprar zapatos con mi madre era algo que ella decía a menudo. Hoy en día, yendo a comprarlos yo solo o con gente de mi edad ni lo uso ni lo oigo, así que puede ser un tema generacional (al menos en Canarias).


----------



## edw

elprofe said:


> Para mí, "los zapatos están cómodos" significa que los zapatos se sienten cómodos, cosa imposible para unos zapatos ya que son un objecto inanimado.
> Ya, puede que en algunos lugares sí que se use el verbo "estar" de esa forma, pero creo que la mayor parte de la gente hispanohablante usaría "ser". Así que si es un ejercicio para gente que está aprendiendo el idioma, supongo que darán como buena la respuesta con "ser" solamente...



Para mí "Estos zapatos están cómodos" significan que "yo" o quien lo está diciendo se siente cómodo en esos zapatos. Es una impresión personal y transitoria que tengo de la comodidad de esos zapatos. 

En mi país, también se usaría el verbo "ser" en la misma frase, pero no exactamente con el mismo significado. "Esos zapatos son cómodos" significa que la comodidad de esos zapatos es una propiedad inherente de ellos. La frase está dicha sin relacionarla con ninguna impresión personal ni con ningún período de tiempo. Es una verdad, no una impresión. A diferencia de "Estos zapatos están cómodos", que es una impresión de alguien en un periodo de tiempo determinado. 

A ver, en España diríamos, ¿"Estos zapatos son muy lindos" o "Estos zapatos están muy lindos"?

Un abrazo.


----------



## elprofe

Para lo que tú dirías "estos zapatos están cómodos" nosotros decimos "estos zapatos ME son/están cómodos" 

Con respecto a lo de lindos, la mayoría de la gente diría "_Estos zapatos son muy bonitos"
_


----------



## edw

elprofe said:


> Para lo que tú dirías "estos zapatos están cómodos" nosotros decimos "estos zapatos ME son/están cómodos"   Con respecto a lo de lindos, la mayoría de la gente diría "_Estos zapatos son muy bonitos" _


  Gracias.  En mi caso, nunca diría "Estos zapatos ME son/están cómodos".


----------



## Joaqin

Algo curioso que nos pasa a los hablantes del español es que siempre creemos que lo hablamos bien.
Lo que no pasa en, por ejemplo, Inglaterra con el inglés.


----------



## blasita

Joaqin said:


> Algo curioso que nos pasa a los hablantes del español es que siempre creemos que lo hablamos bien.
> Lo que no pasa en, por ejemplo, Inglaterra con el inglés.



Siento tener que discrepar, Joaqin; creo que es meter (injustamente) a todos en el mismo saco.  Yo nunca creo que soy yo la que habla bien y los demás no (hablo por mí, no por ti ni por otros que puedan no opinar igual); por eso mismo he hablado de "_mi uso"_. Y lo siento, pero mi experiencia me dice que no es totalmente cierto lo que dices de Inglaterra; pero es que, de todas formas, no me gustan las generalizaciones, no van conmigo y prefiero tratar a las personas de manera individual.



elprofe said:


> Para lo que tú dirías "estos zapatos están cómodos" nosotros decimos "estos zapatos ME son/están cómodos"
> Con respecto a lo de lindos, la mayoría de la gente diría "_Estos zapatos son muy bonitos"
> _



Totalmente de acuerdo respecto a lo segundo. Sin embargo, personalmente, y al menos en mi entorno, no se diría '(me) están cómodos'. Un saludo.


----------



## Joaqin

blasita said:


> Siento tener que discrepar, Joaqin; creo que es meter (injustamente) a todos en el mismo saco.  Yo nunca creo que soy yo la que habla bien y los demás no (hablo por mí, no por ti ni por otros que puedan no opinar igual); por eso mismo he hablado de "_mi uso"_. Y lo siento, pero mi experiencia me dice que no es totalmente cierto lo que dices de Inglaterra; pero es que, de todas formas, no me gustan las generalizaciones, no van conmigo y prefiero a los individuos.
> No, claro que no, no me referia a ti. Me referia a la gran mayoria, incluyéndome.
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo respecto a lo segundo. Sin embargo, personalmente, y al menos en mi entorno, no se diría '(me) están cómodos'. Un saludo.


----------



## Joaqin

Blasita,

No, claro que no, no me referia a ti. Me referia a la gran mayoria, incluyéndome.


----------



## blasita

Joaqin said:


> Blasita,
> 
> No, claro que no, no me referia a ti. Me referia a la gran mayoria, incluyéndome.



Vale, entiendo. Un cordial saludo, Joaqin.


----------



## edw

Creo que Doña María nos puede ayudar un poco. De la entrada de _estar_ en el DUE:



> De  las excepciones a la norma general, siempre justificables por algún  matiz del significado no siempre expresable en forma de regla, se dejan  para el artículo «ser» las que son a favor de este verbo y se anotan a  continuación algunas en que «estar» sustituye a «ser» en casos que, a  primera vista, parece habían de resolverse con este último verbo: *1.º Se emplea «estar» cuando, aun tratándose de una cualidad permanente en las cosas a que se atribuye, la apreciación de ella es momentánea u ocasional*, y el verbo podría ser también *«resultar,*  aparecer» u otro semejante: ‘Los dos documentos están acordes’. 2.º  Cuando el estado atribuido es por naturaleza accidental, aunque sea  permanente en el sujeto de que se trata: ‘Está enfermo desde niño’.



Esto encaja, desde mi punto de vista, perfectamente en el ejemplo dado por el OP:

_Estos zapatos están muy cómodos _=_ Estos zapatos *resultan* muy cómodos _

En ambas oraciones, la cualidad de "comodidad" es una *apreciación* momentánea que alguien expresa de los zapatos. 

Reciban un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

edw said:


> Creo que Doña María nos puede ayudar un poco. De la entrada de _estar_ en el DUE:
> 
> 
> 
> Esto encaja, desde mi punto de vista, perfectamente en el ejemplo dado por el OP:
> 
> _Estos zapatos están muy cómodos _=_ Estos zapatos *resultan* muy cómodos _
> 
> En ambas oraciones, la cualidad de "comodidad" es una *apreciación* momentánea que alguien expresa de los zapatos.
> 
> Reciban un abrazo.



Yo concuerdo con tu explicación y con tu uso: el matiz que oigo en mi cabeza es exactamente ese. Es cierto que en España resulta extraño ese _los zapatos están cómodos_, pero ese mismo matiz me resulta natural en un buen número de expresiones:
_
Quería comprar entradas para el concierto, pero está difícil.
_
Saludos


----------



## blasita

edw said:


> Creo que Doña María nos puede ayudar un poco. De la entrada de _estar_ en el DUE: _Estos zapatos están muy cómodos _=_ Estos zapatos *resultan* muy cómodos _
> En ambas oraciones, la cualidad de "comodidad" es una *apreciación* momentánea que alguien expresa de los zapatos.



Muchas gracias, Edw; muy buen aporte. Un abrazo.

Aun así, en este caso personalmente es que no diría nunca 'están cómodos', pero sí: '(me) resultan/parecen cómodos'. Si me pusieran las dos opciones (ser/estar) en un examen, desgraciadamente pienso que lo suspendería porque elegiría sin duda 'ser' (aunque creo que no sería la única y que Elprofe también). Aprendemos cada día un poco más.


----------



## elprofe

jaja sí, yo elegiría "ser" también sin ninguna duda 

Basándonos en la explicación extraída de la RAE, puede que en teoría sí se pueda usar "estar" en la oración "Estos zapatos están cómodos", pero ya te digo que en el mundo real, aquí en España nadie diría "estos zapatos están cómodos" por lo general...

Por el contrario, en ejemplo que ha dado Lurrezko, sí que usaría "esta difícil"


----------



## AndresTM

Creo que la única conclusión que podemos sacar de este hilo es que la oración _los zapatos están cómodos _es perfectamente correcta, pero en España es mejor decir que los zapatos _son _cómodos  Cabe aclarar que en Latinoamérica decir que los zapatos _están _cómodos no suena extraño.

(Editado)
Y sí, Joaqin. Es curioso que el español tenga, a diferencia del inglés, una institución que se dedique "garantizar una norma común", y no obstante su uso sea igual de irregular, si no es más, que el del inglés.


----------



## Joaqin

AndresTM said:


> Creo que la única conclusión que podemos sacar de este hilo es que _loz zapatos están cómodos _es perfectamente correcta, pero en España es mejor decir que los zapatos _son _cómodos  Cabe aclarar que en Latinoamérica decir que los zapatos _están _cómodos no suena extraño.



Creo que lo que dices es cierto. Y otra cosa que se podría si no concluir al menos inferir, es que hoy día, es díficil saber que es correcto y que es incorrecto en español; porque hay tantos hispano-hablantes localizados en 16, ó 18?, países con tantos usos, desusos y abusos idiomáticos amparados bajo le premisa que dice 'si la gente lo dice así quiere decir que es correcto'.


----------



## Joaqin

Como aludía en otro comentario, la gran mayoría de hispanohablantes creemos que hablamos bien y buen español. Habría que investigar mas a fondo el ser del idioma español.


----------



## jadeite_85

Thank you to everyone here!! My comprehension of ser and estar is better now, but still difficult for me (I'm reading other threads here concerning the problem ser/estar)



Lurrezko said:


> Yo concuerdo con tu explicación y con tu uso: el matiz que oigo en mi cabeza es exactamente ese. Es cierto que en España resulta extraño ese _los zapatos están cómodos_, pero ese mismo matiz me resulta natural en un buen número de expresiones:
> _
> Quería comprar entradas para el concierto, pero está difícil.
> _



But *es difícil *isn't a mistake in this case, right?


----------



## Lurrezko

jadeite_85 said:


> Thank you to everyone here!! My comprehension of ser and estar is better now, but still difficult for me (I'm reading other threads here concerning the problem ser/estar)
> 
> 
> 
> But *es difícil *isn't a mistake in this case, right?



No, it isn't.

Saludos


----------



## edw

jadeite_85 said:


> But *es difícil *isn't a mistake in this case, right?



It isn't, but it conveys a slightly different meaning.

If you use *estar*, you are somehow expressing an opinion. 

On the other hand, if you use *ser* you are expressing a fact. 

Or at least, that is my understanding. 

Un saludo.


----------

